# I want to work in singapore



## sajith747 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dear All,

Im Sajith Menon from INDIA.Currently working in Dubai Intl.airport vth a cargo airline nd have 8 years experience in airline and air cargo industry. i wana work in singapore and decided to come there on a tourist visa on MAY09.is thr possiblity to get job in changi airport or any airlines.Kindly give me ur suggestions regarding the same.Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

My maiden post .. anyway, the timing seems a bit bad, as the air cargo industry is hit a bit.

SIA Cargo decided to desk a lot of pilots and has taken off some aircraft off schedule.

Anyway, it is not as gloomy as it seems. There are still opportunities in the market.

Check on the recruitment portals, and there are lot of vacancies being advertised yet.

Good luck


----------



## sajith747 (Dec 13, 2008)

ecureilx said:


> My maiden post .. anyway, the timing seems a bit bad, as the air cargo industry is hit a bit.
> 
> SIA Cargo decided to desk a lot of pilots and has taken off some aircraft off schedule.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear...highly appreciated for ur prompt reply.
heyy do u knw any website name or any employment agency who all advertising airline or airport jobs....thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Not that I know of .. but you can try jobsdb, jobscentral and jobstreet


----------



## 83.giggles (Nov 4, 2008)

in addition to that. you can try 88db, mocca

they may have ads for job vacancy in the airline sector


----------



## sajith747 (Dec 13, 2008)

83.giggles said:


> in addition to that. you can try 88db, mocca
> 
> they may have ads for job vacancy in the airline sector



tks dude,,,,im comng thr by 1st week f may.....heyy can u give me little bit idea abt the place whr i can stay...i mean i wana stay near to airport....i heard puplic trasport system is vry good thr...is it true...? nd wht u thnk hw much wl b come fr d accomadtn nd food for one month....tks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

singapore is about 50 km east to west and 30 odd north to south.

Does not matter where you stay.

As you are indian background, look for hotels around little india, as you will get good food and cheaper stay there.

Rates - again your choice. From 50 S$ a day to 5000 S$ a day.

Check on Singapore Tourism or search on the immigration site. They have referred some resources and advices for job seekers.

Transport system is the best, and if you are not rushing for time, you can travel from one end to another end for less than 2S$ or spend more than 40S$ for taxi at peak time.

Good Luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sajith747 said:


> tks dude,,,,im comng thr by 1st week f may.....heyy can u give me little bit idea abt the place whr i can stay...i mean i wana stay near to airport....i heard puplic trasport system is vry good thr...is it true...? nd wht u thnk hw much wl b come fr d accomadtn nd food for one month....tks



Please dont use text speak as not everyone is familiar with it.


----------



## anonfire (Nov 6, 2008)

if im not mistaken SIA cargo are laying off workers but you can just try your luck. 

if you want somewhere near Changi airport, just get a hotel in the east area. using the MRT system you can get there in less then 30 mins. and yes i agree with ecureilx, try getting accomadations in the little india district. they have many affordable ones. if you ones somewhere a little nearer there is the Joo chiat area/geylang area but the geylang area are know for its red light district. 

anyways all the best in finding a job.


----------



## Elliot Clark (Mar 19, 2009)

83.giggles said:


> in addition to that. You can try 88db, mocca


???


--------------------------------


----------

